

Heroku is down - obilgic
http://www.heroku.com/

======
obilgic
<https://status.heroku.com/> does not show anything yet.

Edit: System is still unstable

Edit 2: status.heroku says "Elevated Error Rates"

------
senthilnayagam
No updates on twitter either

Edit: My App is up , heroku.com site is accessible now

------
obtu
The page loads again, it didn't one minute ago.

------
marcosvm
My apps are all up.

------
jschuur
How is this a HN worthy story?

